# Hot Scrape Tips?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what are you expecting it to do? scrape it off while its hot. iron it on as if you were waxing, but immediatly scrape it. 
IF you r trying to get rid of the dirt and grime and its not coming out. you can try a base cleaner. ( or goo gone)


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> what are you expecting it to do? scrape it off while its hot. iron it on as if you were waxing, but immediatly scrape it.
> IF you r trying to get rid of the dirt and grime and its not coming out. you can try a base cleaner. ( or goo gone)


I wish these pictures would actually show how dirty it is. I cant get any base cleaner so hot scrape is my only option.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Get some fast orange. It makes a great base cleaner. Or just hot scrape and know that a WHITE base will never be clean if you're riding it.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

You need base cleaner.. then a proper wax..
My base only gets like that from riding slushy wet snow.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

bcasey said:


> My base only gets like that from riding slushy wet snow.


The only thing we have been riding this year besides Ice.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Why can't you get any base cleaner? Parents won't buy it for you?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Why can't you get any base cleaner? Parents won't buy it for you?


Sad truth is yeah (I do not have a job as no where in the area is hiring 15 year olds (Even though next winter I hope to be an instructor at CBK and get decent cash.
Only reason I was able to afford my setups was because of my summer job and selling last year stuff (Got the waxing kit as a stoker from the family. Never used to wax my own boards.


----------

